# green lentils



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

whats everyones take on these as a good protein source?. Iv been told that they are incomplete protein source and need to be mixed with rice or pasta to be complete any idvice lads?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Adding other foods with complementary amino acid profiles to this food may yield a more complete protein source and improve the quality of some types of restrictive Diet!!!!

Not a fan of lentils really!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I wouldn't bother using lentils as a protein source, waste of time!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> I wouldn't bother using lentils as a protein source, waste of time!


Agree again keep it simple


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

agree with yanny about protein. but not with franki, i love lentils, yum yum.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I just drink a lots of lentil soup now may be about 3 to 4 times a week now


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lentils with chorizo and onion!..well nice ayeeeet.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lentil soup topped up with chicken and spicy mixed beans for me


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

This like lentils are a high protein they are just classed as incomplete due to the low amino acid profile,which can be balanced with a tab these days. Eggs are one of the most complete proteins.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Love lentils, soup, sprouts on a salad, with meat or chorizo, black pooding etc etc

Lots of iron as well

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for your comments lads. Yanny why are they a waste of time mate?

is they no quality at all even if i mix with tuna or chicken? i only eat them for a little extra protein kick

not as a main source its just money goes know where these days mate lol thanks for your time


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

theyre not a first class protein. they dont have the essential amino acids to make them a first class protein. guys like yanny will count calories and gramms of protein so its easier for him to do that with meat or fish products. weighing lentils can get messy and be unreliable so he wont count lentils. they might be considered a bonus.

google vegetarian bodybuilder. he has a cutting diet up.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I can't see why "weighing lentils can get messy and be unreliable" but may be thats just me. Lentils have many good properties other than protein and are an excellent food to add into your diet.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lentils are defo handy for a wee bit extra you can't go wrong wi them.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

I think they would be a good replacement for say normal carb sources such as rice/potato in a diet plan to go with a good protein source.


----------

